# Soft coated wheaten terrier



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Two people in the last 3 weeks have said to me how Gisgo looks just like a wheaten terrier (they both used to own wheaten terriers). So I took to Google last night and they are right! An unclipped soft coat wheaten terrier (particularly the Irish coated ones) does have the look of a cockapoo about them.

I just thought I would mention it as I have not heard it mentioned on here before and it might be of interest to someone! 

(the person who said it yesterday also said how Gisgo is really lovely and looks very well-trained as he was walking so well......I was very proud, and neglected to say that the reason he was walking particularly well was that he was shattered after walking to and from school and then to and from Brownies!)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Susan We had the most gorgeous wheaten terrier in our training class and he did look very 'cockapoo' apart from his black muzzle. I have since seen others and from a distance they are very alike. When Biscuit was younger people used to ask me if he was a wheaten too. x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*We did the reverse*

We bumped into someone at a local Dog event with a gorgeous Cockapoo (or so we thought)

However, they actually had a soft coated wheaten. Still gorgeous though.

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Funny you should say that, there is one that lives in our area and every time it went past our house I thought it was a cockapoo, finally managed to meet the owner on a walk the other day to find out it was a wheaten terrier and he was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

You remind me I researched soft coated wheaten terriers before finding cockapoos and spoke to a breeder about them. However when I showed my husband this picture he didn't like the "look" ... Amber our cockapoo is the one on the right!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

susanb said:


> Two people in the last 3 weeks have said to me how Gisgo looks just like a wheaten terrier (they both used to own wheaten terriers). So I took to Google last night and they are right! An unclipped soft coat wheaten terrier (particularly the Irish coated ones) does have the look of a cockapoo about them.
> 
> I just thought I would mention it as I have not heard it mentioned on here before and it might be of interest to someone!
> 
> (the person who said it yesterday also said how Gisgo is really lovely and looks very well-trained as he was walking so well......I was very proud, and neglected to say that the reason he was walking particularly well was that he was shattered after walking to and from school and then to and from Brownies!)


We have had quite a few people tell us that, I think its partly due to the colour of Teddy.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

They do like very similar don't they and I also think that Tibetan Terriers are the same.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I've had that suggested to me too! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I seriously looked at getting a SCWT before I decided on a Cockapoo. I think they are fab but haven't met one on the flesh yet!  We did meet a Tibetan Terrier in Cornwall that was the spitting image of Daisy!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When I had my Cairn 'Brian' I was interested in the Wheaten, but the thought of a Large terrier was enough to put me off. Someone near me owns two Airdales (mega large terrier!) they are both hyper but loveley dogs. I love the terrier mentality but they are very independent dogs. Can cope with a small terrier but a big one NO!

P. S. I love terriers their spirit and love of life is hard to beat!


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

How funny! We were looking to adopt one before Kona, but after meeting one in person and knowing some of their "less admirable" traits, we found the cockapoo was perfect for our family. Love the look, but got both the look and the dogality with our boy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Our trainer said that terriers are a very independent breed and recall can often be a problem. The wheaten in our class was very spirited and a bit of a handful but extremely cute all the same. x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't realize that they looked so similar, but I must like the look because i also researched wheatens when we were deciding on a dog. They aren't easy to find in my area and i contacted a breeder close to me. The prices weren't posted on their website and I know why! They were so expensive. Way more then i'd ever be able to pay for a dog. I was sad at first, but then i came across cockapoos and I'm glad i did!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

My aunt had a scwt called fozzy who was gorgeous. Just a little bigger than Pepper. That was part of why we chose blonde 'poo cause she looked like Fozzy. We often get scwt owners coming over to fuss Pepper and expecting her to be one. They are rare where we are but there is one at my sons football who is lovely.


----------

